# Time



## Tulkas (Feb 9, 2002)

Does anyone know when exactly did time start (keeping time, and the beginning of everything), and when did each age end?


----------



## Lord Aragorn (Feb 10, 2002)

1st age ended when Morgoth was defeated
2nd age ended when Sauron was defeated by the Last Alliance and Isildur
3rd age ended when the ring bearers crossed the sea


----------



## Evenstar (Feb 10, 2002)

What about the 4th age? Are we in that now?


----------



## bunnywhippit (Feb 10, 2002)

I believe time started with the two Trees, the Valar counted the ages of their reign in Valinor from the first hour Telperion (the eldest tree) shone. And then when the Sun and Moon appeared, i think time was counted from there as well. But my memory is a bit shaky on this, i think i'll leave it to someone else to give a better explanation.

_EDIT:_ re: the Trees. Yes, they were the begining of time. The Sil talks about the two trees waxing and waning, each cycle being a day : "each day of the Valar in Aman contained 12 hours" and then here comes the cracker - "Thus began the Days of the Bliss of Valinor; and thus began also the Count of Time." 

And then, as soon as the Sun and Moon appear, after the Trees have been destroyed by Ungoliant & Melkor, time is counted by their cycle.


----------



## Anira the Elf (Feb 10, 2002)

sound very interesting................


----------



## Elbereth (Feb 10, 2002)

Tulkas, if I were you I would check the Appendices in the back of LOTR. Tolkien included a very extensive time line there...and then use the Simarillian to fill in any of the necessary missing holes. I hope that helps.


----------



## bunnywhippit (Feb 10, 2002)

There's a timeline in there? Cool. My book of LOTR is from 19-freaking-74 and only has the Tale of Aragorn & Arwen in it. I'm missing all the appendices! I've been trying to pick up a new copy, but no one is selling hardbacks and i don't want to get it from amazon and not get to choose the cover of my book... if you know what i mean. It's nice to pick up something that you really want with the cover you like, since there are so many different versions of the book.


----------



## Lord Aragorn (Feb 10, 2002)

I just ordered the red, leather bound, one volume, collector's edition hardback from amazon.com. It is quite nice and I'd highly recommend it to anyone.


----------



## bunnywhippit (Feb 11, 2002)

*goes to amazon to check that particular book out*

..can't find it on the uk amazon. But i'll keep an eye out for it Lord A, thanks for the tip! Oh, and they have the Radio4 LOTR play on CD - £75! Eek! I wonder if ebay has it cheaper..

Oh wow! Found the red cover one on US amazon! That really is gorgeous! I wonder how i could get it, they're not selling it over here. Maybe i could get a friend to ship it over to me? Ah ha. I might do that, at the end of the day, i'll have to shell out a lot for a hardback book anyway.


----------



## Lord Aragorn (Feb 12, 2002)

The movie cover 1 volume hardback is nice as well, and carries a much lower pricetag as well. I believe it is under $20 on amazon, although I got my copy for close to $40 at my local Barnes & Noble.


----------



## Uminya (Feb 12, 2002)

Try reading Lost Tales #1. There is a chapter on how the measure of time was invented and lots of other interesting things.


----------



## Mormegil (Feb 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bunnywhippit _
> *i don't want to get it from amazon and not get to choose the cover of my book... if you know what i mean. It's nice to pick up something that you really want with the cover you like, *



Have you heard of the phrase *"Never judge a book by its cover"*.
LOTR could have the worst cover in history, but it will still contain one of the greatest stories of all time.


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 13, 2002)

I dunno about that, about the cover I mean. I have two versions, one which is probably the same that Bunnywhippit has, and one great boxed set in all the 6 Books. The latter has a great cover: the Eye in a golden-red ring, with the Ringscript written in Tengwar around it. On a black background, of course.


----------



## bunnywhippit (Feb 13, 2002)

Mormegil -  yes, i have heard that phrase before. And would you believe that it actually came to mind when i posted the above?! I know it sounds odd, but i recently bought The Sil, and i could have had a choice of about 3 covers, but i went with one that i liked better. And i'm glad i did, because i like having nice looking books. *shrug*

Oh, i really like the books with the black backgrounds. They looks so swish.

But at the end of the day, yes, it's the story that counts. I suppose.


----------



## Legolam (Feb 19, 2002)

My copies of LOTR have cool artwork on them, but they're so old and well-read that they're all scored and dog-eared. I recently bough the Sil and UT though, and I have beautiful new black books! I'm going to try and look after them this time!


----------



## bunnywhippit (Feb 21, 2002)

Ooh, you bought the black books? I want to get the whole set of them, at some point in time. They are so swish! I always say to myself that i'm going to look after my books, but i always leave them lying around and bend them in every way imaginable.  All new books must feel very nervous when the enter my house


----------

